# WCG Game Giveaway #2



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2013)

It's a great privilege and honor to be hosting the second game giveaway of the February WCG Team Challenge as it continues in full swing. (thanks [Ion] )  We will be following the general format as we did last week, with 4 games available to those who are engaged in the challenge.  

The games available this run are: 






*Mark of the Ninja
ZakkWylde Sent Out

Toy Soldier
agent00skid Sent Out

Sleeping Dogs
TRWOV Sent Out

Spec Ops: The Line
Zebeon** Sent Out
*​

Please post which game you're entering for, or an "I'm in" will enter you for a random game

Winners will be drawn (randomly using Random.org) Friday @~5pm EST, +/-  

Keep crunching on guys, no rest for the weary!  It's amazing to see our team growing and expanding, so let's keep on rolling


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

I have my fill on games for the moment so I'm not in for this one.

Thanks to manofthem for doing this weeks giveaway 


Good luck to all crunchers entering! 

P.S> Will see if I can find some add-ons for you


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Sleeping Dogs


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2013)

Put me in for Sleeping Dogs


----------



## mauriek (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Toy Soldiers


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 19, 2013)

put me in for any of the games!


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Toy Soldiers.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 19, 2013)

Sign me up for mark of the ninja


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sign me up for any of the games above


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Dinodaur (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Specs ops the line


----------



## okidna (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Sleeping Dogs


----------



## craigo (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja please  heard its cool!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sure I am in for Spec OPs


----------



## Bow (Feb 19, 2013)

Toy Soldiers looks good, but I am sitting this one out.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice giveaway banner, manofthem! 
Great games were having again this week,.. 

Please enter me for Spec O... oh wait! never mind!  

also, my thanks to our contributors this week- brandonwh64 & manofthem! (last week being stinger608, Jstn7477 & [Ion]) <-


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

Not in, but I would like to thank Manofthem for volunteering to run this contest!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Specs Ops: The Line. Wanted to try this game out since the closed beta and I missed the Amazon sale where it was I think $8.


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm in for Spec Ops, or  Toy Soldiers.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd like to throw in a copy of Titan Quest for this week's draw 

I know it's an older game, but I already have one copy and got the second key from Humble Bundle.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2013)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> I'd like to throw in a copy of Titan Quest for this week's draw
> 
> I know it's an older game, but I already have one copy and got the second key from Humble Bundle.



Awesome, thanks!  If I remember correctly, it's a Steam key?


----------



## okidna (Feb 20, 2013)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> I'd like to throw in a copy of Titan Quest for this week's draw
> 
> I know it's an older game, but I already have one copy and got the second key from Humble Bundle.



In my opinion, Titan Quest is one the best action RPG I've ever played  too bad there's no Titan Quest 2.

Thank you for your kindness good sir! And also before I forgot, I want to thank brandonwh64 (or theonedub, I don't know which Sleeping Dogs key being given awway this week) & Matt (manofthem) for their contributions in this week's giveaway


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, it's a Steam key


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2013)

okidna said:


> In my opinion, Titan Quest is one the best action RPG I've ever played  too bad there's no Titan Quest 2.
> 
> Thank you for your kindness good sir! And also before I forgot, I want to thank brandonwh64 & Matt (manofthem) for their contributions in this week's giveaway



What did I contribute? LOL


----------



## okidna (Feb 21, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> What did I contribute? LOL



LOL, my mistake, I meant theonedub 

EDIT : I saw in the February challenge thread and there's 2 Sleeping Dogs being given away by theonedub and yourself. So I'm not mistaken after all


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2013)

Should probably make sure there isn't a typo, Brandon. No worry though, Ill donate 2 keys if we are one short


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Should probably make sure there isn't a typo, Brandon. No worry though, Ill donate 2 keys if we are one short



Naa I have a sleeping dogs key I put toward the feb crunching giveaway. I wanted to give back so I bought it just for the giveaway.

I was confused about this give away or and I just lost in general LOL


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2013)

*Giveaway ends tomorrow evening!*

Just a kindly reminder to get your final entries in soon!  Drawing will be done when I get home from work manana, and the winners will be posted.  

This means that the lucky winners will get to rock out with their new games all weekend long    
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 22, 2013)

if i win i can't acknowledge till Sunday as i am going camping


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> if i win i can't acknowledge till Sunday as i am going camping



All is well there, enjoy the camping trip 

With my personal giveaways, I usually have like a 48hr period that winners have to claim a game, but since this is for the WCG team and for the challenge, that's not that case at all.  Therefore, winners will have plenty of time to claim their games, if need be.

And I trust that most winners, even after they receive their game, will be so busy crunching that gaming will have to wait


----------



## elemelek (Feb 22, 2013)

Count me in for Sleeping Dogs


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry guys, a little delay on my part. Drawings will be done and posted a little later than I had hoped, but they are coming this evening. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sorry guys, a little delay on my part. Drawings will be done and posted a little later than I had hoped, but they are coming this evening. I apologize for the inconvenience.



Well?.....






-

j/k- I'm not even in the drawing, just giving a friendly jab to a great guy!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> This means that the lucky winners will get to rock out with their new games all weekend long




Not if they plan on crunching more


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

*
Mark of the Ninja
ZakkWylde
   

Toy Soldier
agent00skid
   

Sleeping Dogs
TRWOV
   

Spec Ops: The Line
Zebeon
  *​

Congrats to the winners!!!

agent00skid and ZakkWylde: please PM me for your Steam keys *already sent*

Zebeon: please PM NHKS for your Steam game

TRWOV: please PM theonedub for your Steam game

If there is any difficulty, please post or PM me so I can help get it settled.  After you receive your game, please let me know so I can update the thread.

Thanks to all for contributing and particiating, and thanks to [Ion] for entrusting me with this honor!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

Manofthem, I'd like to thank you for a job well done! 
I hope that everyone enjoys their new games


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats to the game winners!


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats to winners!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 23, 2013)

Was anyone interested for Titan Quest, and if so, was there a drawing?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Was anyone interested for Titan Quest, and if so, was there a drawing?



When I was going through, I didn't see anyone enter for it. I suppose if anyone wants it, post below!!! (Maybe one who entered for anything?). I should have thought about that earlier. 

I may have made an oversight. I did the drawing at my parents' house tonight in a hurry on my phone, which I never like to do, but it was out of necessity. (I'm still not home )


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 23, 2013)

TRWOV  sabre23


----------



## okidna (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Was anyone interested for Titan Quest, and if so, was there a drawing?



Seeing as he is the only one who has shown any public interest, does anyone object to it going to theonedub?


----------



## sujo (Feb 23, 2013)

Not me. If he wants it let him enjoy the game.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok theonedub, your key is NPIJ... Nah I'm not that stupid  PM incoming


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Seeing as he is the only one who has shown any public interest, does anyone object to it going to theonedub?





[XC] Oj101 said:


> Ok theonedub, your key is NPIJ... Nah I'm not that stupid  PM incoming



No one would dare object, as theonedub is the master (at hosting and inspiring others to host) giveaways here at TPU, and he deserves it to be sure! 
 


Thanks [XC] 
 


Also just a reminder to *TRWOV* & *Zebeon*, please update me in post or PM when you get your games so I can update the OP! Thanks


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah OK, I'm glad then  It's my pleasure, I've been sitting with the key since the THQ Humble Bundle so I'm glad it went to someone deserving


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats guys


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> No one would dare object, as theonedub is the master (at hosting and inspiring others to host) giveaways here at TPU, and he deserves it to be sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I object bitterly!  No handouts! 

Just kidding, he deserves it for sure


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the game manofthem! and thanks to everyone involved with WCG for crunching! Keep it up! Congrats to all the winners


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 24, 2013)

Installing. Thanks theonedub


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for making tpu a great place.  
And thanks to NHKS for donating the game.  (Ygpm)
Congrats everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 24, 2013)

^ You are welcome, Zebeon and ygpm too!

Congrats to all winners of this week's giveaway !


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2013)

So all the games have been claimed and officially sent out to their new owners!  

Thanks for all participating, and a special thanks *[Ion]* for organizing and allowing me to do this, and another 2 thanks to *NHKS* & *theonedub* for donating their respective games!   

We are soon to be beginning week #3 of the Challenge, so let's see what goodness awaits us....


----------



## Bow (Feb 24, 2013)




----------

